# TVSS Panel Tie-In



## Control4_Ever (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a situation which requires installing a external TVSS on a branch panel that is full. I can either install a CB somewhere near the top of the box and sneak-in under the bus lugs (against code) or what? Any bright ideas?


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Is there room to add a small sub? Move a couple circuits to it?


----------



## Control4_Ever (Nov 18, 2009)

They just went down with drywall but yes, I could do this. The concern I have is that I need to protect loads located on the main panel. The distance from the TVSS to the sub and then to the target loads is much to far for the TVSS to be effective.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

What type of panel and TVSS are you working with? Is this Resi or Comm?


----------



## EE1 (Nov 17, 2009)

They are some manufactuers that offer surge circuit breakers that provide whole panel protection while not using up any spaces in the panel. See this link. http://www.stopsurges.com/SIEMENS-QSA2020-PLUG-IN-SURGE-BREAKER-2-SINGLE-POLE-20-QSA2020.htm


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

two words, tandem breakers.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

EE1 said:


> They are some manufactuers that offer surge circuit breakers that provide whole panel protection while not using up any spaces in the panel. See this link. http://www.stopsurges.com/SIEMENS-QSA2020-PLUG-IN-SURGE-BREAKER-2-SINGLE-POLE-20-QSA2020.htm


Two summers ago we added these same type to protect over 25 panels during a school remodel (3P 4W 208V.) Very cost efficient and effective.


----------



## Benaround (May 5, 2009)

Control4_Ever said:


> I have a situation which requires installing a external TVSS on a branch panel that is full. I can either install a CB somewhere near the top of the box and sneak-in under the bus lugs (against code) or what? Any bright ideas?


 
You should read thru article 285 NEC, installation after the main disco. is

allowed just about anywhere, it's only two pages !!


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

:001_huh:Whats the NEC?


----------



## Benaround (May 5, 2009)

Sparky480 said:


> :001_huh:Whats the NEC?


 
In your case it would be" Never Ending Comments"


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Control4_Ever (Nov 18, 2009)

idontknow said:


> two words, tandem breakers.


TVSS requires 2 poles so a quad-tandem breaker would displace one additional slot. I would need to gang on two wall outlet circuits to make that happen. Q23020 breaker would be the closest thing to working though. TVSS is Leviton 54000.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Control4_Ever said:


> TVSS requires 2 poles so a quad-tandem breaker would displace one additional slot. I would need to gang on two wall outlet circuits to make that happen. Q23020 breaker would be the closest thing to working though. TVSS is Leviton 54000.



No silly, take 4 single pole breakers of the same amperage in your panel. Replace those 4 breakers with 2 tandem breakers. You'll now have 2 open spaces to install your new double pole breaker to power your TVSS


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

yep yep!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

idontknow said:


> No silly, take 4 single pole breakers of the same amperage in your panel. Replace those 4 breakers with 2 tandem breakers. You'll now have 2 open spaces to install your new double pole breaker to power your TVSS


You first need to make sure that your panel is rated for tandem breakers - not all of them are.


----------

